# Delta 36-540?



## toasterburn

I'm looking for a good deal (read: I've already spent all of my money building my workshop) on my first table saw. 

Not a lot of people in my area use Craigslist so my options are limited. There is one that caught my eye, but it is a bench top and I can't find any information about it online. What do you guys think? Could I get by with this for awhile, or is it just not worth the money?

Its a Delta 36-540 for $100


----------



## tito5

not worth the money.....that basic design is made by all the manufactures and it is horrible. The fence won't stay straight, you can't add dado's on it. the miter gauge is really loose, you will quickly out grow it. ther eis a rason that most table saws on cl are that basic model. save your money and get a better saw.


----------



## knotscott

It's a good deal for the seller but not for you... not a good saw either. 

If you'll list your general location, someone might have a better deal for you. I'd look for a full size cast iron contractor saw with a belt drive induction motor...I see many in my area for the same $100 price range, but they have much more space, mass, stability, power, and are a good base for upgrades in the future.


----------



## toasterburn

I live in Alabama, the Tuscaloosa area. If anyone nearby wants to make a good deal on a table saw I'm open to it.


----------



## knotscott

This one looks pretty sweet to me. 

This one is filthy, but is the right type of saw. It could be cleaned up, and a lower offer shouldn't surprise anyone. Worth a look if they'd take $50-$75, and the basics are intact.

Both have much more potential than the little Delta.


----------



## toasterburn

knotscott said:


> This one looks pretty sweet to me.
> 
> This one is filthy, but is the right type of saw. It could be cleaned up, and a lower offer shouldn't surprise anyone. Worth a look if they'd take $50-$75, and the basics are intact.
> 
> Both have much more potential than the little Delta.


That first one is sold already (I called about it this morning). And you posted the same link twice, but I know the dirty one you're talking about. Looks a bit abused to me.


----------



## yocalif

More options to consider. Note I am not recommending any of the saws listed. Ask in this forum for recommendations and pricing if you are considering any below.

Dec 2 - Ridgid Table Saw - $300 - (Inverness
Dec 29 - Ridgid Table saw Model TS 2424-1 . like new hardly used. - $350 - (Bartlett, TN)
Jan 5 - Contractors Table Saw - $299 - (Jimmy Carter Blvd.) 
Jan 5 - ****GRIZZLY MODEL G-1022 10" TABLE SAW - $300 - (AUBURN, GA.)
Nov 27 - Ridgid tablesaw ts 3660 - $250 - (doraville)
Nov 29 - Ridgid 10" Cast Iron Table Saw - $275 - (pike/ spalding) 
Nov 25 - Delta 10" Table Saw - $500 - (Woodstock) pic 
Nov 24 - Like New RIDGID TS3650 - $300 - (Roswell)


----------



## BWSmith

A slight tangent.......certainly not bashing on Aluminum TS tops but,any freeby TS's should have a CI(cast iron)top.Even if the rest of saw is trash...that CI top has some benny's.Theres a cpl pcs of equip that these tops can serve VERY well.Yeah,yeah,it'll take a little work/ingenuity......but DANG,I can think of a 1/2 dz pcs that aren't commercially availible that they can be repurposed for.


And no,am not recomending folks chop up tops that would be better served on a classic OWWM......I'm talking cheap,small,unwanted tops.That would otherwise be headed to a scrap pile and subsequently sent to China for smelting.BW


----------



## tito5

BWSmith said:


> A slight tangent.......certainly not bashing on Aluminum TS tops but,any freeby TS's should have a CI(cast iron)top.Even if the rest of saw is trash...that CI top has some benny's.Theres a cpl pcs of equip that these tops can serve VERY well.Yeah,yeah,it'll take a little work/ingenuity......but DANG,I can think of a 1/2 dz pcs that aren't commercially availible that they can be repurposed for.
> 
> 
> And no,am not recomending folks chop up tops that would be better served on a classic OWWM......I'm talking cheap,small,unwanted tops.That would otherwise be headed to a scrap pile and subsequently sent to China for smelting.BW


I like where you are going with this.....but I have to ask what are some of your ideas for the re-purposed tops.....


----------



## toasterburn

This one just popped up, any thoughts?

http://bham.craigslist.org/tls/2785418359.html


----------



## knotscott

toasterburn said:


> This one just popped up, any thoughts?
> 
> http://bham.craigslist.org/tls/2785418359.html


 
Same class of saw, same problems. I can't speak for everyone, but it's hard to recommend something like those saws....they cut wood, but you'll want to be rid of it within a week or two, and get something more substantial. They're too small, too light, too loud, too sloppy, too unreliable, won't accept standard accessories, can't be upgraded, aren't feasible to fix, and don't have much resale value...other than that, they're great! :laughing: (exactly why so many are for sale.) I realize my stance sounds a bit harsh, but I am trying help prevent you from reinventing the wheel... many of us have discovered the hard way that it's still round. :blink:

This one is twice as much, but is a much better buy IMHO.

This one is even a bit more, but is even a better buy IMHO.


----------



## toasterburn

Well, size is part of the problem. I can only comfortably fit a small one in my shop. If a small ts wont work for me, I might have to make do with handtools and my sms.


----------



## knotscott

toasterburn said:


> Well, size is part of the problem. I can only comfortably fit a small one in my shop. If a small ts wont work for me, I might have to make do with handtools and my sms.


If small is an absolute necessity, I'd at least look to one of the better jobsite saws.

The difference in square footage isn't all that substantial when you consider the difference in performance/value. There are some clever ideas to stow them away or use them for double duty.


----------



## Shop Dad

I think you will be SO much happier with a quality full size saw. Roll it under a work table or find another way to double up the space. Most definitely worth it if you will be doing more than hobby/craft work. You can also put a router table extension in the wing for more space savings. :thumbsup:


----------



## BWSmith

tito5.....In a stern,bar-room "bouncer" voice.........."You all need to take that outside",haha.

Don't want to hi-jack Toast's thread.Shoot me a PM(leaving town,be back in a cpl days)....to discuss iffin you're serious/curious.BW


----------

